# Civil War Prop



## kooster (Jul 27, 2013)

I would like some suggestions on a really good prop(s) for a few Civil War pens I'm making.
Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## ossaguy (Jul 27, 2013)

If you are a scroller,how about making a display rack,cutting it out out of really thin wood,and on the ends cut out some Civil War cannons,then on the background piece maybe scroll in 1861,or Lincoln's silhouette,along with the 2 flags? 

I think that would look neat.........I have 5 that I have made just sitting there,so I think I'll follow this idea myself someday.

I like making that pen kit,what first started my addiction to stamp pens was the 1st pen I made was one using Civil War stamps.That was a fun project.

Another thought is to cut the little booklet that comes in each kit,and display the panels of each page.You would need 2,since it's printed on each side.Something like that.

I hope you post pics of what you come up with!

Steve


----------



## kooster (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks Steve. Unfortunately, I'm not a scroller but you have given me some enlightening ideas for maybe finding some mini CW items to use.
Any suggestions on what type of blanks really look good for these kits?
Thanks again.


----------



## BKelley (Jul 27, 2013)

*War of Northern Aggression*

Kooster

This is what I came up with.  By the way, the wood on the pen is from a rifle that was actually used in the war.  The stock was in a unrestorable condition and given to me by another member of the SCV.

Ben


----------



## ossaguy (Jul 27, 2013)

kooster said:


> Thanks Steve. Unfortunately, I'm not a scroller but you have given me some enlightening ideas for maybe finding some mini CW items to use.
> Any suggestions on what type of blanks really look good for these kits?
> Thanks again.


 
I like the idea of gun-stock wood,or historical wood. 

I didn't have anything like that,but on the ones I have made,I chose some pretty rough,old looking wood.I made one from some nice deep brown Pheasant Wood,and a piece of Tiger Oak,and some Spalted Hackberry.

Then there's my first-ever stamp pen I made that I used Civil War stamps. Didn't turn out the best,but I saved it since it was my 'First Ever" stamp pen I made.

I made another out of Zebrawood that looked good,lots of nice grain in it.

I like how heavy these pens are.

Here's some pics....

Steve


----------



## kooster (Jul 28, 2013)

Great pics. Thank you for sharing. The Tiger Oak really pops.


----------



## JohnGreco (Jul 29, 2013)

I did this for a Civil War pen I made (though it wasn't a bullet pen).

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/my-beautiful-pen-pen-108444/


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Aug 2, 2013)

maybe some old maps from that era?
how about one of those lace fans southern ladies used.


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 3, 2013)

This is the one I liked the best of the ones I made.  The  little cannon ball is really a very hard mud ball created by the ocean in Washington State.  The document is the one that came with the pen kit.


----------

